# Boutique Hotels in Ireland



## PaperRound (6 Jun 2008)

I have some friends coming Ireland to visit and they want to stay in really  modern hotels. They aren't short of a bob or two so the cost isn't a factor. They are designers so while the trip is a holiday they also like to see new hotels for inspiration and ideas. Anybody have recommendations? 
They are here for 3 weeks so they will get around most of the country.


----------



## Anto318 (6 Jun 2008)

The G Hotel in Galway


----------



## tara83 (6 Jun 2008)

Bellinter House in Meath.  Also has an Eden restaurant and an ideal spot for toursit spots around the Boyne


----------



## tester1 (6 Jun 2008)

Dylan Hotel in Dublin. WOW!


----------



## sharecarer (6 Jun 2008)

La Stampa hotel in Dublin - brilliant location, small and different


----------



## Dearg Doom (6 Jun 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Kyia (6 Jun 2008)

The House Hotel in Galway or The Ross in Killarney both are fab and i will be returning to both.  Food in the Ross is to die for.


----------



## Jane (6 Jun 2008)

http://www.thetwelvehotel.ie/boutique-hotel *Galway*

http://www.thegeorgeboutiquehotel.com/ *Limerick*

[broken link removed] *Waterford*

http://www.thebeacon.com/ *Sandyford, Dublin*

http://www.morrisonhotel.ie/ *Dublin City*

http://www.dylan.ie/ *Dublin City*


----------



## mercman (7 Jun 2008)

The House Hotel in Galway has ceased operation a week ago AFAIK. I think it remains in the hands of the Bank.


----------



## TreeTiger (7 Jun 2008)

By boutique I take it you mean a hotel that isn't part of a chain, however I stayed in the Sheraton in Fota Island, Cork, a while ago and it is very modern - well it's pretty much brand new! These photos will give you an idea.  Our room, somewhere between a standard room and a suite (can't remember their name for it) was a good size and pretty trendy with a very modern bathroom.  However, while I thought the place looked great, I thought the service was the worst I've had in any hotel, and wouldn't return there in a hurry.

Another place I have recommended several times on AAM is  at Killenard in Laois (not the one in Portlaoise!).  Like the Sheraton it is a 5 star hotel, but it's a little more traditional looking inside while looking modern on the outside.  And unlike the Sheraton the service is very good.


----------



## Enaja (7 Jun 2008)

I stayed here last weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's really nice  really relaxing but not much to do in the area!


----------



## PaperRound (9 Jun 2008)

Thanks very much for that.


----------

